# You're looking at a happy man (my new yak)



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, after much searching I've finally bought my first fishing yak, and can count myself among the yak nuts! I picked up a second-hand Wavedance Calypso, plus all the paraphernalia, for a pretty decent price. 

That's not to say my day wasn't an ordeal. I bought the yak from a lady living in a very swish house south of Melbourne. The place had its own mooring out the back - the whole bit. But there was a bit of a weird vibe, and she seemed like she was in a real hurry to get rid of the thing. I asked her if it was hers, and she replied. "No, it's my... er... partner's." It was right about then that I saw his fishing boat, which was tied up out the back, had a "for sale" sign on it too. I didn't ask any more questions.

Anyway, the deal went down fine. I loaded the yak on to the car, drove off, and got a few hundred metres down the road, and realised I couldn't find my wallet, which still had about $200 in it. I turned around, thinking I might've dropped it when I was loading the yak. She helped me search the yard and down the street with no luck, so she kindly helped me turn the car inside out. I checked inside everything - tackle box, the lot. No luck. Things then took a turn for the worse when I cut my hand open on what's left of my radio aerial (some drunken so-and-so broke it off the other night). So there I was in this nice lady's driveway, with blood dripping steadily from my hand onto the crazy paving. It was at that point I decided to cut my losses, thinking well that's fate.

But I was not going to be put off. I drove to the beach to take the yak though its paces. I managed a quick spin around Brighton pier. Got up close to a couple of fairy penguins. But it was getting a bit too choppy, and the paddling had opened up my hand again, and the salty water was doing it no favours. Had a great time out there despite.

Then as I was driving home I found the wallet. It had fallen down the air vent behind the dashboard. So the story has a happy ending. I now have a new fishing yak and I'm going to head out tomorrow with the rods, if its calm!

Being a total newbie, what I'd like more than anything is to tag along with a couple of other more experienced yakkers for a trip on PPB, to pick up some tips. Is that doable ?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice story mate, I thought when you went back for your wallet the upset partner would be present :mrgreen:

New toys are always fun aren't they.

Looks liike a nice warm weekend coming up, perfect paddling weather.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcuYw7sAABFfgAASQCMAEBSAEAAu7b+gIAB1FPUm0jQwnqZGmamGqep+qepk0NPUA9QyIAVIm5rXClqnaBR+aPFmHsJGaaBKZcNd3JUqw8sknjtbBwdLkvlQFcMNqOS8Omv1tGW9AShUon+4hBQYp+LuSKcKEhlzGHdg


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard Dave.
Just keep your eyes peeled for PPB trips posted and come along. Its been a bit quiet lately - other distractions - but I'm sure it'll pick up again soon. The Mangoes are a great bunch


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done Dave! looking forward to your first report! and glad the day had a happy ending!

Ash


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Love to come out with ya Dave but my er...partner....has just sold my Calypso for a pittance :shock: :roll:

Nah just kidding.... it sounds the goods and a nice read about how things come about. Go the Calypso Cut


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Congrats Dave,

Look forward to cathing up on the water, so when are you going to start drilling holes in ya yak for rod holders etc. I still cant bring my self to do it yet :shock: I might have to enlist Poddy's help on this one 

Milt,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on the pick up Dave, sounds like the previous owner is paddling in another pond by the lady's reaction and other toys on the market


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

:lol: We were all thinking Richo but ya had to come out and say it huh!
Actually it aint funny if it happened to you , not that its ever happened to me ....


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

PoddyMullet said:


> Love to come out with ya Dave but my er...partner....has just sold my Calypso for a pittance :shock: :roll:


Haha, there's some funny dudes on this forum. But ya get used to it. Then ya start joining in and there is no cure. HEEEheeeeheehhh! Being a yak fisho is bad enough without getting this forum's sense of humour! :roll:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

dave_in_melbourne said:


> I cut my hand open on what's left of my radio aerial (some drunken so-and-so broke it off the other night). So there I was in this nice lady's driveway, with blood dripping steadily from my hand onto the crazy paving.


Dave_in_Melbourne, there are easier ways to blood ya new yak.

Anyway, congrats on the purchase. Yakking is sooooo much fun. Always something to learn or do or buy, or failing that, something to post about on the forum. Yeah, welcome.


----------



## dave_ (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, I was actually worried that the yak might have belonged to someone on the forum. Could have made things a little awkward.  But it wasn't rigged up for fishing, so I figured I was pretty safe.  Thanks to everyone for the hearty welcome.

D


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

Dave,
Hope to catch up on PPB soon with others and yourself. As a newbe myself, all the help one can get the better. 
Gaz.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jack said:


> Actually it aint funny if it happened to you ,


Mate I'm a retread ...2 wives :wink:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Sounds a bit like the story of the wife who sold her husbands prized Lotus Espri turbo for 50 pence on eBay. The guy entered the bid, turned up to pay and drive off.

Somewhat bewildered he enquired as to why she was selling it for so little. Turned out it was her husbands car that was registered in her name. He was a somewhat controversial DJ who had expressed his desire to sleep with his wife's sister on air. Not impressed the wifey struck back with a devasting blow to the groin............. 

The buyer asked no more questions, got in his new Lotus and sped off. A woman scorned... :roll:

JT


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the yak. Look forward to seeing you on the water. I haven't been concentrating on PPB much lately though.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

well done on getting yourself a Yak Dave, will be hitting PPB hard in the coming weeks so most likely see you out on the water sometime 8)

Tony.


----------

